# i got it bad.



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Saw this on Facebook this morning and thought I would share 

THIS IS A PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT:

In a press release today, the National Institute of Health has announced the discovery of a potentially dangerous substance in the hair of Goats. This substance called "Amobacter Caprine-ism" has been linked with the following symptoms in females: Reluctance to cook, clean or do house work. Reluctance to wear make-up, good clothes, or high-heels. Reluctance to spend money on home or car repairs until after the Goats have grain, hay, mineral, supplements and any medical care needed.

"Amobacter Caprine-ism" usually results in long hours away from the home, spent in the barn. Exhaustion, which may lead to a loss of physical contact with other humans is expected. (especially husbands)

"Amobacter Caprine-ism" is thought to be addictive, driving the need for additional sources-this may lead to a "herd mentality" or like the commercial "You can't have just one".

BEWARE! If you come in contact with a female human infected by this substance, be prepared to talk about Goats for hours.

SURGEON GENERAL'S WARNING: Goats are expensive, addictive, and may impair the ability to use common sense


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Warning: this is not just a female affliction. An otherwise normal man affected by Amobacter Caprine-ism turns a blind eye when goats climb on his truck, pee on his shoe, chew up the seat and shifters on his tractor, and leave pellets in his otherwise well-manicured yard and driveway. He abhors dog hair in all forms but doesn't mind goat hair all over his favorite couch, his pajamas, and his blanket. 

BEWARE! If you come in contact with a usually shy a male human infected by this substance, be prepared to hear him boast about his Goats for hours.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

THAT is hilarious!:slapfloor:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Haha! :ROFL:


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

Seems to describe my symptoms exactly... Does it say it gets much worse during kidding season? Mine certainly has


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

:laugh: thats too funny!!!


----------



## kccountryfarm (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow! Now I understand what's going on with me. Its not an addiction its a true medical condition. LOL! I have to share with my friends and family. Thanks for sharing this. It put a smile on my face and laugh. I almost choked on my coffee!


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

I had to *goato* the doctor for it *buck* he said it was a *baaaaaahhd* case and I needed a strong *does* of therapy!! It's uncertain *wether* I will ever recover! :laugh:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

SURGEON GENERAL'S WARNING: Goats are expensive, addictive,....

Boy, a truer statement has never been uddered! :laugh:
I sat down the other day and added up everything I had purchased for the goats in 2013! All the supplies, 
feed, hay, med. stuff, vet, new goats etc. WOW, I wondered where my paycheck kept going! 

I too am a victim of Amobacter-Caprine-ism, too! DH hasn't seen me in the house during the daylight hours in months! 
Too many goat chores, etc. and baby kids need lots of love and watching! 

I hope their isn't a cure! It's a good disease to have!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL::rofl:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

:ROFL: is there a cure?!?!?


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> :ROFL: is there a cure?!?!?


I hope not, I kind of like my symptoms! :dazed:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I hope there is no cure either. :wahoo:

I will have to tell my DH that there is a reason I am in the barn so much, and it is OKAY. :laugh:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm happy it made you guys laugh too......I read it this morning and after laughing and realizing everything is true for me I had to share on here


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

nchen7 said:


> :ROFL: is there a cure?!?!?


Who cares? :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

nchen7 said:


> :ROFL: is there a cure?!?!?


There is...but I don't want to *Boer* you with the details!:crazy:


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

:think:


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

I know...*cheesy*....but *yoghurt* to have a laugh, eh?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

omgee happyhogs, the bad puns!!! lol.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I love puns you just made my day!


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad I could *alpine* know you like a laugh! That's what you get when you *pygmy* to be your friend! I know I'm a *Nubian* don't know as much as you guys but I'd *Saanan* the dotted line for lifetime membership cos you're all fab!

OMG! Think I'm all out of puns now! :laugh:


----------

